# Galaxy S III Chrome Browser Auto-Fit / Text Reflow



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there a way to get it to work after pinch 'n zoom? I haven't found it.

In fact, I haven't seen the traditional double-tap reflow text on the GS3, either.

Browsing on my phone just became a LOT less user friendly. :-(

AzJazz


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

*To answer my own question:*

The Samsung GS3 apparently removed automatic text reflow due to an Apple lawsuit.

There is a reflow implementation on the GS3, however - though it may not always be available. It also seems to only be available on the GS3 stock browser (sorry - no Chrome!)

If you go to a news article from a hyperlink, you may see a green icon appear in the URL entry field. If you tap that green icon, you will go into "Reader Mode", which will support automatic text reflow.

You can see it in action here: 




Cheers,

AzJazz


----------

